# Philips Model 702 Zipped but Hidden on network



## jcrane78 (May 29, 2004)

I just "zipped" my Philips DVR with the zipper. After successfully configuring everything and having everything look wonderful, it seems as though I can't see the TiVo box on my network, however, I can ftp into the box via the IP address.

Has anyone else had this problem? If so how do I correct it? It appears that I can't get my TV shows off the TiVo at this point.

My setup is Philips DVR702, Western Digital 80GB HD, Linksys USB200M wired network card.

Thanks in advance for the info or pointing me in the right direction. :up:


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

did you issue an IP address or tell tivo to use DHCP? If the former, tivo won't show up on a DHCP client list on the router.
If you can telnet and ftp, you can do everything else too.


----------



## jcrane78 (May 29, 2004)

I issued an IP rather than letting it use DHCP. So I guess the next question is how do I transfer shows to my PCs? I have Tivo2Go but since the DVR doesn't show up on the network it can't find a machine to transfer to.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you can't USE tivotogo and we can't talk about extraction here.
time to head over to ddb and dig around.


----------



## jcrane78 (May 29, 2004)

sorry for the ignorance, but not familiar with the ddb... i assume it's just a separate board with more info about this. thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

links to deal database dot com can be found on the zipper site.
Good luck oh and check your PM's


----------

